# Lindisfarne



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I am hoping to include a day visit to Lindisfarne (Holy island) in a tour of Northumberland late July. We hope to be staying at the C&CC club site on the coast there. I have just been on the Lindisfarne website and seen that it is a 3 mile trip across the causeway depending on tides. Now being a bit of a chicken/coward I do not want to risk losing my Campervan to the waves. Questions are:- Can we park on the Beal, landward side and get transport over, bus? If the tide is in is there a ferry boat as at St. Michels Mount? If all that fails can we drive the Van over the causeway or are we banned? Any advice welcome.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Dont worry about taking your van across to the island. You can get articulated lorrys across. Tide times and the safe crossing times are posted on the end of the causeway, if you stick to theese you will be OK. If you do get stuck on the island then youve got a bed for the night and a very good local pub. Enjoy the island, its fantastic.

Bubblehead

PS Im from Northumberland.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks. I think I'll still be a bit scared though! I have looked at the tide tables and late July it could be go over in the morning and back afternoon. But if locals say it is OK, it must be!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We've been on Lindisfarne quite a few times and you have lots of time between tides to have a good look around but will probably need a few trips to see it all. It's well worth visiting though.
Have a look at this....
http://www.lindisfarne.org.uk/general/index.htm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Holy Island*

Hi

Been many times by coach and never had tidal troubles. There are warning boards with all the info on etc

Russell


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Safe and secure*

Bubblehead's right. The crossing is safer than most mainland roads, so long as you're not silly about trying to race the tide. You'll find safe crossing times easily with an internet search.

Overnighting on the dunes (above tidal level!) is commonplace. Avoid places that show notices prohibiting it; use discretion and don't leave litter.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just been over they myself yesterday, nice big carpark as well or you can park near the sand dunes. I whished I knew you could park descreetly overnight though.

Richard....


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi we stopped at caravan club CL near beal
R C Rogerson & Son, 
Brock Mill Farm,
Beal,
Berwick upon Tweed, 
TD15 2PB [tel~ 01289 381283] 
¼ac, hdstanding, el pts, wc, h&c, B&B, fishing adj, beach 3m, open all year,

lovely site 
only niggle was the noise from main railway line close by
Nice big car park on the island 
We stopped on way to scotland which meant we didnt have enough time to fully enjoy the Island

Plan to make a weekend visit again sometime


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Well known wild camping spot in carpark at mainland side of causeway.


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*Go wild in the country*



krull said:


> Well known wild camping spot in carpark at mainland side of causeway.


This is where I was thinking of. I stopped here once (not the pay-and-display on the edge of the village!). Just don't block access through parking area to the gate to the cottage.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the information. Have booked the Dunstan Hill C&CC site so no need to wild camp. Well, not this time anyways. Nice article on Northumberland this month in Motor caravan mag.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

The safe crossing times can be taken with a large pinch of salt. Watch the locals, I have seen them cross over an hour after the safe time. Depends on wind and other conditions. Safe times are the worse case scenario.

On a ebbing tide, you can pretty much cross as soon as you can see the road.

Doesn't do your chassis any favours though (salt).


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Leave room for a crab sandwich, freshly made and sometimes still warm. :lol: 

Hope you enjoy your stay in our 'neck of the woods'.

Texas :wink:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, as an 'ex pat' and visiting again in July, I endorse all advice above. Good to know about wild camping at end of causeway. There is another alternative in July as there is also a C&CC DA Rally just up the road from the Beadnel Bay site at less than half the cost of a site fee. 

Enjoy Gods Country

Pete


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Would have loved to stay at the C&cc rally but my friend on this trip has to have electric for a Res Med gadget for a medical condition. He has manged a couple of days on a rally on a battery pack but that needs charging up so it's the campsite this time. (He also prefers proper toilets than the one in my van!!!!) He does not always travel with me so I rally at other times. He's a long time friend so needs must.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

krull said:


> The safe crossing times can be taken with a large pinch of salt. Watch the locals, I have seen them cross over an hour after the safe time. Depends on wind and other conditions. Safe times are the worse case scenario.
> 
> On a ebbing tide, you can pretty much cross as soon as you can see the road.
> 
> Doesn't do your chassis any favours though (salt).


There was an interesting programme on the radio a few weeks back ( Radio 4) about the people who ignore the crossing times and get stuck, putting their lives and the lives of others at risk.

G


----------

